# Published Images



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Isle of Wight County Press published my photograph today - Bonchurch Peace., on the IoW.










mike


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

dobra said:


> Isle of Wight County Press published my photograph today - Bonchurch Peace., on the IoW.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Congratulations on the publication, does that mean you are now going to be rolling in money from photography commissions? :biggrin:

But seriously I can see why it was selected for publication, 'tis a nice photo :thumbsup:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Very good Mike :thumbsup:

Not only is that great photo, but Bonchurch is a really nice place to live. My brother lived in a house on The Pitts for several years.


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks very much folks, much appreciated. Apart from the chug chug of a fishing boat, or a lorry going past on the main road, a place to unravel your thoughts.

mike


----------



## 44whitehall (Apr 18, 2017)

Lovely picture - I took my older son on a weekend camping trip to the Isle of Wight on a boys' trip a few years ago. My younger son and I are now planning his father/son camping trip. Having heard about the fun his brother and I had, he is keen to do the same trip. So Cowes Week here we come!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

With a bit of lateral thinking, I'm sure some of you have had photographs published in local or international publications. My first was of some electronics training circuit boards in a defence journal in the 1980's.

If you remember, there have been some first class creative shots of watches over the years in this very forum, andgood enough to go into print. What about your interests out of time keeping, such as calendars, motorcycles,special hobbies - and so on. The list is endless. Lets 'ave them.

mike


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

As you say, there are some very competent & creative photos posted by members, something I'm attempting to emulate.

Sadly, none of my feeble attempts have knowingly been published. 

Incidentally, what's happened to @BlueKnight, I do enjoy his picture compositions.

Hope all is well.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Karrusel said:


> Incidentally, what's happened to @BlueKnight, I do enjoy his picture compositions.
> 
> Hope all is well.


 Given that he lives in the Canadian wilderness probably both him and his beemers have been eaten by stray bears.

:laugh: :laugh:

@dobra

Looks like a nice part of the world. I could sit on that bench with a couple of V&RB's.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Karrusel said:


> Incidentally, what's happened to @BlueKnight, I do enjoy his picture compositions.
> 
> Hope all is well.


 All is well. Just taking a break. More time in the saddle and less time in front of the computer. BTW, I am working on a new series of pictures called " Out of focus wrist shots"...Should be a crowd pleaser. bahahahaha....


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Ah selling on Ebay again


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks for all the *Likes* folks - much appreciated

mike


----------

